# question about oxygen tank adapters????



## Anonymous (Apr 16, 2009)

Howdy all,

I have an Oxy-MAPP Torch kit. Its a small torch using disposable tanks. It works very well and it was fairly inexpensive. 
My only complaint is the oxygen runs out really fast ( 30 mins tops if used conservativly ) and at 8 bucks a pop for a new oxy tank, it gets expensive. 
I have a full size oxy tank, like the kind welders use with their oxy acetelyne torches. My question is...Can I hook this to my small torch kit? Will this work? I would need some kind of adapter to connect them. The Regulator that connects to my disposable tanks has a left handed thread and is a smaller size fitting than the larger tanks.
I have looked everywhere I can think to find an adapter to no avail.
I had the idea of connecting using an old disposible tank. I drilled a hole in it and welded a fitting to it, allowing me to connect a line to the large oxy tank. I could then connect the regulator to the left handed threaded disposable tank. ( Yes I am cheap as well as impatient..LOL) 
Will this work? I have not applied this idea as of yet. 
Will I blow my shop up...EEEKK !! 
Thanks any help will be appreciated.
AL


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 16, 2009)

Once I came into my favorite scrap yard to witness the foreman using oxygen from the tank to blow out a plugged fuel injector line on the crane.

I went over and asked him to at least wait until I had a chance to leave the yard, he then asked why.

Oil and oxygen do not mix, I will take the suppliers word on this. I had attended a safety seminar put on by Air Liquid only weeks before.

Your best advised not to modify equipment designed exclusively for use on your compressed gas tanks. 

There is reason why the connectors from one and the other do not attach.


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 16, 2009)

I actually didnt modify anything about the torch. I only made a way to adapt it to a full size oxygen tank and I was curious if it would work before I invest my time and energy into doing it. 

*Will a full size oxygen tank work ( If connected safely ) with my small Oxy_Mapp torch kit? 

Sorry I'm a total noob to torches :?


----------



## bmgold (Apr 16, 2009)

I can't say for sure it is safe to modify tools BUT I did something very similar to what you described and it worked for me.

What I did was to build an adapter that screwed into to oxygen connection on the torches. This adaptor had a piece of airline hose clamped on that I hooked up to a large tank using the regulator on the large tank to cut the pressure down.

Be careful modifying tools but I wouldn't be afraid to try it. Most of my tools have been modified for one reason or another. Mostly to save money (or at least that was what I thought at the time :wink: NOTE: I cut, burn or otherwise hurt myself regularly so use your own judgement.


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 16, 2009)

I hesitate to tell you this, but I drilled a hole in one of them disposable tanks and brazed on a valve fitting> I did not refill with oxygen from a cyclinder that is very dangerous and illegal.

but the law doesn't say anything about putting a little dial gauge on there and adding a few ounces of hydrogen peroxide that will decompose and make oxygen in the cycinder.

PS if you are not an expert bodger together of things, do not do it.
  
jim


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks for the help guys !! 
I have it all coneccted and tested it with "dry" air for leaks. Now I have to lug my huge cylinder in for exchange for a full tank. 

Thanks again 
AL


----------



## qst42know (Apr 16, 2009)

Build a manifold from real pipe fittings. Where you have your tank filled is a good place to look for the right adapter. Or cut the hose and use a properly sized hose barb and clamp. 

Dispose of the disposable tank.


----------



## semi-lucid (Apr 16, 2009)

> The Regulator that connects to my disposable tanks has a left handed thread and is a smaller size fitting than the larger tanks.



If your going to use the big tank, you will necessarily be using a regulator on the big tank. No? I would not connect the big tank to anything without using a decent regulator mounted on the big tank. These tanks have something like 2500psi in them, which may be enough to blow your disposable tank.

Why would you need to use the small regulator? What pressure do you run the oxygen at the torch? What type/brand/model number is your big regulator. I would just do away with the small regulator, and connect the hose to the big reg. Of course I've never used a little? MAPP torch like your speaking of, but I do have six or seven big torches. Cutting, welding, rose bud's. (I've got some *big* rose buds.)

If you have a big tank, I assume you have a regulator for it. If its a Harris or Victor I can probably tell you the recommended operating range, if you give me the model number.

Regards.
John


----------



## ck (Apr 16, 2009)

deleted


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 16, 2009)

are you sure? all are 3000, I think my nitrogen and oxygen when I by them full are around 12,000, I could be wrong as my gauges could be pascals or some other measure. 

Jim


----------



## qst42know (Apr 16, 2009)

I doubt your hoses are rated for 3000psi. A regulator is necessary for the torch to work properly anyway. If the little tank doesn't come with one it is likely regulated internally.

Once you have welded on a tank you shouldn't rely on it. Refilling them is a real bad idea. It's disposable because it's cheap.

The big tanks are date coded to be annealed regularly they will work harden and become brittle over time.


----------



## semi-lucid (Apr 16, 2009)

ck said:


> Oxygen tanks have the same psi no matter the size of the tank or how full it still has the same psi, Oxygen tanks are at about 3000 psi.
> 
> They can be refilled easily, turning the large tank upside down so the liquid oxygen will be filling it would be a good idea,



I don't mean to be argumentative, but I am certain this is not correct. You can buy oxygen tanks that have liquid, but these tanks are self refrigerating, and insulated. The commonly seen high pressure bottles _do not_ have liquid in them. If you put liquid in a tank that is not designed for it, I would expect it to build pressure until it blew.

I am not familiar with the small tank he is referring to, so I can't comment about it's pressure rating. There is a reason the high pressure bottles are so heavy. It's because they are thick. The liquid bottles I'm familiar with are not nearly as heavy. They will start releasing pressure at only a couple hundred psi.

Best regards.
John


----------



## semi-lucid (Apr 16, 2009)

I should add that some gasses do come as a liquid in non-refrigerating bottles. CO2, Propane, or SO2 to name a few examples.

John


----------



## semi-lucid (Apr 16, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bottled_gas


----------



## Sodbuster (Apr 16, 2009)

Ok this is one of the times I do not recomend Duct Tape.
A roll of screws we call it in the HVAC trade.  
Ok silly me. Ray


----------



## ck (Apr 16, 2009)

deleted


----------



## semi-lucid (Apr 16, 2009)

> "Oxygen is rarely held at pressures higher than 200 bar / 3000 psi due to the risks of fire triggered by high temperatures caused by adiabatic heating when the gas changes pressure when moving from one vessel to another."


Yes, I agree that Jim was mistaken about the higher pressure, if that's what your referring to. 

I think the bottom line is that amizell would be best served to use a proper regulator on his big bottle, and follow qst42know's advice. "Dispose of the disposable tank."

Simply put the correct fitting on the hose to connect to the bigger regulator. If he needs to extend the hose, use a proper oxygen hose.

For that matter, if he can get a propane tip for his torch, or if his MAPP tip is also compatible with propane, I would probably run propane.

Regards.
John


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 17, 2009)

:shock: 

Ok I decided to play it safe...lol
Thats exactly what I did Jhon. I decided to not take a chance on exploding mini-cylinders. 
My ex wife has my Camera so I made a diagram of what I came up with that worked :shock:


----------



## semi-lucid (Apr 17, 2009)

Wow. I just went and looked at some of these little MAPP torches that use the disposable bottles. I'm used to industrial torches so these light torches are something I'm not familiar with. 
I would imagine that those light weight disposable oxygen bottles are filled to a much lower pressure than the industrial high pressure bottles.

Does anyone how much pressure is in these bottles?

http://bernzomatic.com/Default.aspx?tabid=282&xmid=6913


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 17, 2009)

Im not sure but the cylinder says it holds 1.2 0z.


----------



## semi-lucid (Apr 17, 2009)

amizell said:


> Im not sure but the cylinder says it holds 1.2 0z.



Do you mean cu ft? The Bernzomatic web page says 1.1 cu ft, which I think would be at standard pressure and temperature. I don't have the dimensions of the bottle to calculate the compression ratio, but I would guess the pressure isn't much more than 20 bar


----------



## semi-lucid (Apr 17, 2009)

Speaking of things that go *BOOM* :!: , it reminded me of this story:

http://www.esdjournal.com/static/Kansas/dauer%20truck.htm


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 17, 2009)

Im sorry John, I didnt get that off the cylinder. I was quoting the small manual that came with the torch kit. The cylinder is back at the shop. I will look tomorrow and post. 

The Brand name of the one I have is called 
Mag-Torch 
Oxy-MAPP Torch Kit
Model MT 585 OX

Heres a link to their very limited website. www.magtorch.com/ 

AL


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 17, 2009)

semi-lucid said:


> Speaking of things that go *BOOM* :!: , it reminded me of this story:
> 
> http://www.esdjournal.com/static/Kansas/dauer%20truck.htm



OH WOW ! 
I cant decide which they had more of... luck or stupidity. :lol:


----------



## ck (Apr 17, 2009)

deleted


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 17, 2009)

qst42know said:


> I doubt your hoses are rated for 3000psi. .



They do not need to be, I have the appropiate regulators.

I forgot to check the gauges on my torch sets but will in the morning when I go out to the van.

jim


----------



## phillipcwhipple (Nov 23, 2018)

amizell said:


> I actually didnt modify anything about the torch. I only made a way to adapt it to a full size oxygen tank and I was curious if it would work before I invest my time and energy into doing it.
> 
> *Will a full size oxygen tank work ( If connected safely ) with my small Oxy_Mapp torch kit?
> 
> Sorry I'm a total noob to torches :?



I know you ask this a long long time ago. I'm sure you have figured it out. You can use a oxygen concentrator/generator or the little medical oxygen tanks on your torch. Very simple. If you would like to know more please let me know.


----------



## mantraguy (Sep 14, 2019)

phillipcwhipple said:


> I know you ask this a long long time ago. I'm sure you have figured it out. You can use a oxygen concentrator/generator or the little medical oxygen tanks on your torch. Very simple. If you would like to know more please let me know.



I'd be interested to hear how you did this. I have sent you a PM. Thanks!


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Sep 14, 2019)

mantraguy said:


> phillipcwhipple said:
> 
> 
> > I know you ask this a long long time ago. I'm sure you have figured it out. You can use a oxygen concentrator/generator or the little medical oxygen tanks on your torch. Very simple. If you would like to know more please let me know.
> ...



mantraguy, welcome to the forum. You may be waiting a while for a reply from phillipwhipple. He hasn't been here for close to a year. Maybe someone else will come along and help.

Dave


----------

